# Trailer weight



## bethy (25 February 2012)

I'm sure this has been answered previously, but I can't seem to find the answer!! 
Hubby and I are having a slight disagreement as to what a vehicle can tow. I think that if the trailer and contents are below the car manufacturers recommend max towing weight, you are fine. He seems to think that the car needs to be capable of towing the full plate weight of the trailer.
Any ideas please?


----------



## perfect11s (25 February 2012)

bethy said:



			I'm sure this has been answered previously, but I can't seem to find the answer!! 
Hubby and I are having a slight disagreement as to what a vehicle can tow. I think that if the trailer and contents are below the car manufacturers recommend max towing weight, you are fine. He seems to think that the car needs to be capable of towing the full plate weight of the trailer.
Any ideas please?
		
Click to expand...

 There is a towing sticky thead in CR !!!! but  in answer You are right hubby is wrong!!!!.... unless you only have a b licence ie you took your car test after 1997  and haven't taken the  towing   test to get B+E then the trailer v car weights matter.....


----------



## ROG (26 February 2012)

bethy said:



			I'm sure this has been answered previously, but I can't seem to find the answer!! 
Hubby and I are having a slight disagreement as to what a vehicle can tow. I think that if the trailer and contents are below the car manufacturers recommend max towing weight, you are fine. He seems to think that the car needs to be capable of towing the full plate weight of the trailer.
Any ideas please?
		
Click to expand...

*B licence* - plated weight of trailer must not be more than unladen weight of towing vehicle
Towing vehicle GVW + plated MAM of trailer must not be more than 3500
Actual weight being towed must not exceed the manufacturer towing limit

*B+E licence* - Actual weight being towed must not exceed the manufacturer towing limit but the plated MAM of the trailer can be over that limit - this would be legal....
Towing vehicle has towing capacity of 2000 and is towing a trailer with a plated MAM of 3500
Trailer weighs 1000 unladen and has a 1000 load


One of the *MYTHS* surrounding towing with a B category vehicle is that *the plated trailer MAM must not exceed the towing capacity because it has the potential to be overloaded* which is of course utter nonsense because no such charge exists in law


----------



## MollyLaraMillie (7 March 2012)

Your car does have to be capable of towing the plate weight and the police can prosecute you if your tow vehicle cannot tow it even if your trailer is empty because in their eyes the next time you take it out you could have it fully laden.


----------



## ROG (8 March 2012)

MollyLaraMillie said:



			Your car does have to be capable of towing the plate weight and the police can prosecute you if your tow vehicle cannot tow it even if your trailer is empty because in their eyes the next time you take it out you could have it fully laden.
		
Click to expand...

OH DEAR!!

How did this MYTH raise its head again ??

I thought the HHO towing clinic had got everyone wised up on this ....

*There is no LAW or sanction which a driver can be prosecuted with if the plated MAM of the trailer is more than the manufacturers listed towing capacity*

If anyone has been told this by the police then please give me the relevant info so I can call up the force HQ concerned - I like to have a good laugh if that was the info given.....

Plated MAM weights on trailers are significant in determining the rules for B licence towing and of course that MAM must not be exceeded

This made up example is legal for B+E towing
*CAR*
unladen 1600
GVW 2200
Towing capacity 2000
*TRAILER*
Unladen 1000
MAM 3500
As long as no more than 1000 is loaded on the trailer then all is legal


----------



## ROG (8 March 2012)

MollyLaraMillie said:



			Your car does have to be capable of towing the plate weight and the police can prosecute you if your tow vehicle cannot tow it even if your trailer is empty because in their eyes the next time you take it out you could have it fully laden.
		
Click to expand...

What LAW did the person who told you this say would be broken?


----------



## NeverSayNever (8 March 2012)

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/Horsebox Guide low res.pdf

pg 18  , simples


----------



## ROG (8 March 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/Horsebox Guide low res.pdf

pg 18  , simples 

Click to expand...





			For example, a towing vehicle with a plated gross weight of 3 tonnes and a plated train weight of 5 tonnes, could feasibly tow a trailer with a maximum gross weight of 3.5 tonnes. However, if both the vehicle and trailer in the combination were loaded to their respective maximum gross weights, then the combinations maximum train weight would be exceeded by 1.5 tonnes.* Its the actual weight of the vehicle and load which is important in determining a vehicles compliance with legal weight thresholds, not the potential carrying capacity*.
		
Click to expand...

As said - simple


----------



## perfect11s (8 March 2012)

MollyLaraMillie said:



			Your car does have to be capable of towing the plate weight and the police can prosecute you if your tow vehicle cannot tow it even if your trailer is empty because in their eyes the next time you take it out you could have it fully laden.
		
Click to expand...

 Exelent no make that an awsome   bit of TRoling well done !!!!!some people might bellive it !!! and it perpetuates an urban myth  however most people will  think oh another Mong ....


----------

